
Fog Creek Is Now Glitch - tosh
https://glitch.com/about/fog-creek-is-now-glitch/
======
arkitaip
I suppose Fog Creek as a brand name was a bit weak, and that it makes sense to
elevate an existing sub brand to parent brand instead of pouring millions into
creating and marketing a new brand. Glitch also feels very innovative, fresh,
quirky and progressive in a way that would be foolish to not utilize.

~~~
anildash
Really appreciate the kind words. And yeah, we definitely appreciate our
history as Fog Creek, but when we made this change, it was for exactly those
reasons.

